# The Pokemon World Cup - Round of 16 Tiebreaker



## Ether's Bane (Jul 20, 2008)

Okay, you've got 24 hours, so get voting! Remember, only the top Pokemon here will advance.


----------



## S. E. (Jul 20, 2008)

I'll give Blaziken a chance.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 20, 2008)

:/ I just wanted to tell you that you obviously screwed up the results.


----------



## Roxxor (Jul 20, 2008)

Go Shuckle!!!  The highest Def. and Sep. Def. in the whole game.


----------



## Adriane (Jul 20, 2008)

Roxxor said:


> Go Shuckle!!!  The highest Def. and Sep. Def. in the whole game.


And also terrible, terrible HP.

Anywho, Mudkip.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 20, 2008)

Blaziken.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 20, 2008)

LINOONE FOR THE WIN!!!! Go Linoones!!


----------



## Flora (Jul 20, 2008)

Mudkipzzzzz.

:D


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 20, 2008)

Flora and Ashes said:


> Mudkipzzzzz.
> 
> :D


I can't resist.

So I heard u leik mudkipz


----------



## Mercury (Jul 20, 2008)

Mudkip all the way! I heard u liek mudkipz too!


----------



## Ramsie (Jul 20, 2008)

Mudkip


----------



## Flora (Jul 20, 2008)

:D


----------

